# Hellsgate RR Bridge



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Check out this picture from the early 20th century. Hellsgate RR bridge is the rearmost one. Just look at the approach bridge/viaduct going up. Wow.










THe City of New York just released something like 800,000+ images of the early 1900's in New York. 

http://www.nyc.gov/html/records/html/gallery/home.shtml

Here's an article about it (NYC server is down due to high demand)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...go-tell-vivid-story-gritty-New-York-City.html


Here's an elevated rail line.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Great pic, love that era, things were so much "simpler" back then.

Carl


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome Pics!! Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The pic of the Hell Gate bridge above prompted me to do a little reading. I just had a "Duhh!!! moment", and have learned that the Hell Gate bridge was the design and style inspiration for the famous Sydney Harbour Bridge in Australia! Take a looks at pics of the two ... very similar!

Sidebar ...

Do any of you guys know that there's sunken treasure a stone's throw from Hell Gate bridge? During the Revolutionary War, the British had the HMS Hussar loaded with a large stock of gold bullion to be used as pay for officers and military staff. The Hussar set out up the East River, but winds and current sent her into the rocks. She sank not far from North Brothers Island, and not far at all from the current location of the Hell Gate bridge. Salvage work at the time recovered a small portion of gold, but much was lost. Treasure hunters of all types have dreamed about recovering the remaining gold ever since, but Mother Nature has kept a firm grasp. Whatever little is left of the ship is long-since burried deep in river mud, and likely underneath the changing shoreline of NY City landfill.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Hussar_(1763)

http://www.nytimes.com/2002/02/17/nyregion/ship-of-dreams.html?pagewanted=all&src=pm

https://www.greathunt.com/TheBook/ChapterSummaries/NewYorkLostGold.html

Any divers amongst us?!?

TJ


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

I always thought the Sydney Harbour Bridge was a unique one of a kind!! I can't believe that the designer knocked off the idea!! IMO it looks like a replica to the Hellsgate Bridge!!
How disappointing!! Either way that photo is amazing!!!
I really like the elevated train pic!! The architecture of the period was truly beautiful, its a damn shame many of these great structures no longer exist.

Pat


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting the link Scott.

I bookmarked it, as I love old pictures.:thumbsup:

Maybe I will be able to look at what they have, if they fix their site.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Great pics,Thanks


----------



## george356 (Jul 19, 2012)

Prospect193 said:


> I always thought the Sydney Harbour Bridge was a unique one of a kind!! I can't believe that the designer knocked off the idea!! IMO it looks like a replica to the Hellsgate Bridge!!
> How disappointing!! Either way that photo is amazing!!!
> I really like the elevated train pic!! The architecture of the period was truly beautiful, its a damn shame many of these great structures no longer exist.
> 
> Pat


Pat
Sydney Harbour bridge was not the only 'knock off' copy, we have one too 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyne_Bridge












> The Tyne Bridge was designed by Mott, Hay and Anderson who based their design on the Hell Gate Bridge in New York (which was completed in 1916). The bridge was completed on 25 February 1928 and opened on 10 October by King George V and Queen Mary, who were the first to use the roadway travelling in their Ascot landau. The Tyne Bridge's towers were built of Cornish granite and were designed as warehouses with five storeys. However, the inner floors of the warehouses in the bridge's towers were not completed and, as a result, the storage areas were never used. Lifts for passengers and goods were built in the towers to provide access to the Quayside although they are no longer in use.


----------

